

Dave Gorman on the 118 800 mobile phone numbers directory - swombat
http://gormano.blogspot.com/2009/07/118-800.html

======
TrevorJ
The problems he encountered with his phone getting prank called had nothing to
do with the 118 800 directory - it was due to a friend losing his cell phone.

------
russell
I did some probing and this appears to be purely a UK problem, although I
sympathize. I know there were proposals to make mobile numbers public in the
US, but I think they were shot down. I occasionally get spam text messages,
but they were all from the telco.

------
devin
Why would anyone want to call Dave Gorman, anyhow?

------
bensummers
Not wishing to defend 118 800, but after the first prank call from that
service he could go "ex-directory" and get no further calls.

However, he's spot on when he points out that when you signed up for your
mobile, there were no questions about being listed in a directory nor any
expectation of such a listing.

~~~
aka-
Exactly. The point of this is not one celeb who's number inadvertantly became
public domain, it's the rest of us poor sods who are forced to use our unique
contact information like phone numbers and mailing addresses to get regular
services, and then watch that information get bought and sold until it ends up
in the hands of scumbags, at which point the junk mail, automated phone calls
and spam texts become a denial of service attack which is very hard to guard
against.

------
sielskr
Anyone know of a GSM cell phone that can be configured to ring only when the
incoming call is from a number in the phone's address book?

'Twould have eliminated the need for the OP (Dave Gorman) to change his phone
number

~~~
gort
Not necessarily - there's still voicemail to consider.

